

Google switches to black background for Earth Hour - danw
http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en_uk/earthhour/

======
tomjen
For the rest of you startup guys out there: _Don't do this_ google is _very_
difficult to read and a strain on the eyes. Anything but black text and you
will lose users.

